# MacBook Pro drivers and boot camp installation



## luth007 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello

I have a MacBook Pro in which I have installed Leopard (10.5.5) I create the partition for windows in order that I can install windows xp. I have basically two problems because according to the tutorials that I found when you run the bootcamp you can create a disk with the drivers of your computer in order that you can use it on the windows xp partition for all the components. How can I create the disk manually if I wasnt prompted to create one?


I install the windows xp SP2 but when it finish to load the files and we need to start the installation interface (not the blue screen one) I got in to a loop because if I aloud the computer to start alone it start from the disk and want to install the windows xp again, if I dont press any key to boot from the disk I receive an error message that states that I need to press any key, I press it and nothing happen. So I re start and press the option key to boot from windows and I receive the same error message error press any key and nothing happened.  When I was installing I select the partition as is, FAT32 I never like this format but I really dont know if I can format in NTFS with the windows installer and dont loose any of my info on my Leopard partition. Any ideas what to do in order to finish the re installation?

Regards


----------



## ex2bot (Nov 28, 2008)

luth007,

Welcome to MacOSX.com! You can re-run the BootCamp assistant (or whatever it's called) from OS X to create a drivers disc.

As for your setup problem, my first suggestion is to start over with the install. You _do_ have to be careful not to overwrite your Leopard installation. Did you back up first? If not, do you have an external hard drive? You can back up your data using Time Machine. The external hard drive will have to be formatted with Mac OS X Extended file format (also called HFS+ with journaling). If you'd rather clone your OS X partition, you can use a free program called Carbon Copy Cloner.

Now, if you know the size of your OS X partition and of your Windows partition you can pick the appropriate partition to install Windows into.

Let us know if you have more problems. Remember, installing anything brings with it the risk of data loss. The solution is to back up first.

Doug


----------



## luth007 (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually I tried to run the wizard again but It onlu give me the option to create a partition or to start the installation of windows. 

I can recognize the windows partition and install it, according to the windows wizard instaler finish to copy the files to the hard drive, but when the computer re start I receive the error message to press any key and then nothing happen.

If i acces my Leopard partition and access to the other hard drive actualy I can see the windows files but I am no able to finish the installation.

Any suggestions to resolve this issue??

Regards


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 28, 2008)

Boot to the Windows installer CD, and try a reinstall of Windows, using the same partition.

BootCamp, under Leopard, does not create a drivers install CD. When you successfully boot to Windows, just insert your Leopard installer DVD, and the drivers installer will autorun.


----------



## luth007 (Nov 28, 2008)

I already install windows three times and the issue persist, I have been usgin FAT32 I really dont know if the issue its with the type of the partition or with something else. I tried with an OEM version with SP2 as well and I have the same problem.

Regards


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 28, 2008)

Run Boot Camp again, and this time, choose the option to remove the Windows partition. Boot Camp will do that, and then you will restart your Mac. Then run Boot Camp again, and create a new partition, and start the install process again.
As there is a variety of ideas about what consists of an 'OEM' version of Windows install, do you mean like OEM for DELL or HP, or some other company (which I will call third-party OEM)? Or do you mean a Windows install that is actually called an OEM version, but with no brand name other than Microsoft?
A third-party OEM install won't help you at all.

Another choice (if you are trying to use XP Pro), boot to your Win installer CD, and run the Windows repair tool. That might help.

Are you sure that you really need Windows? Maybe this is all a warning message to 'stay away from MS', eh?


----------



## luth007 (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually I have the complete version of the OS but I tougth that I have something missing. That its the reason that I tied with the windows xp pro for my dell computer but I actually have the same result.  And the installation of windows its to proof to some friend that mac are more powerfull than pc because they handle the two os or more at the same time with a exceptional performance.  I actually want to install the Visual studio in order to show that the Mac run faster the tools made for Windows


----------



## luth007 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi FYI

I found the follow document 

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1722?viewlocale=en_US


Basically what you need to do its follow the instalation wizard then when you need to select the kind of format the partition will have you need to select the option of format fat32 quick, after that you will be able to re install windows and when the compute re start you leave the computer go to the installation disk let the time finish with out pressing any key and then you will be able to complete the windows installation.


Regards


----------



## fryke (Nov 29, 2008)

The drivers disk, btw., is not necessary anymore. Your Mac OS X 10.5 installation disk contains the drivers. Newer versions can be downloaded and installed from Apple from within Windows.


----------



## skeptical (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it possible to download these drivers or burn a disc with these drivers if you have misplaced your Leopard install DVD?


----------



## xchen001 (Dec 2, 2010)

I got the same error massage after I deleted previous BootCamp partition due to typical microsoft blue death and tried to reinstall windows xp with BootCamp again. Followed many leads in the forum but could not figure it out. Finally, I uninstalled Parallels Desktop 6 and then run "Repair Disk" with Disk Utility. Disk Utility found errors but stopped repairing and suggested to use Mac Os X DVD to start the computer and then use Disk Utility from the DVD to repair the hard drive. After I repaired the hard drive, viola, Boot Camp is able to create and partition a new partition in any size for Windows installation. Hope this helps people seeking the solution for the "The disk cannot be partitioned because some files cannot be moved". Good luck.


----------

